# Expertise needed



## MaxKirchhoff (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello,
For our study (product development), we are searching for information, which will help us to develop a new plier for plumbers. 
This project is created in cooperation with a manufacturer for pliers and our university (Saxion university of applied science, Netherlands). 
Bevor we started with our study, we had worked as a carpenter and modeler, that's why we had no idea what kind of plier would be useful for plumbers. 
Zo we had chosen to create a survey, to gather as much information as possible.

We’d appreciate, if you took 2-3 minutes, to reply to our survey. 
Thanks a lot! 

http://goo.gl/forms/qA3qEBZqZW 

If this way of gathering information turns out to be a problem for you, we will delate this survey as soon as possible.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

pay me alot of money so you can use my ideas to make your money...:whistling2:


----------



## MaxKirchhoff (Feb 18, 2016)

It’s too bad, but we won’t get any money


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

its too bad you get no info.....and your suppose to be a licensed plumber to be a member here...:tt2:
go ask channel lock if they have any ideas for you...


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Screw the survey. Go get some knipex. That's exactly what I want out of pliers as a plumber.


----------



## MaxKirchhoff (Feb 18, 2016)

How can i find the channel lock? Should I ask one of the moderators?
In Germany it’s 10am, that’s why I react now, I haven’t read it bevor. Sorry


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

*>>>CLICK HERE<<<*


----------



## MaxKirchhoff (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello,
What’s that?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

MaxKirchhoff said:


> How can i find the channel lock? Should I ask one of the moderators?
> In Germany it’s 10am, that’s why I react now, I haven’t read it bevor. Sorry


dont quit your day job, if you are developing new pliers for plumbers and have no clue whats out there already......you sound like a scam now..BYE BYE..


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Beside the Mr. Biz answer, I just can help you with:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Gargalaxy said:


> Beside the Mr. Biz answer, I just can help you with:


Did someone call?????:laughing:


----------

